# drill press chuck removal



## Reg Orchard (Sep 27, 2008)

This question probably seems to "simple", but whats the easiest way to remove the chuck from a drill press? it's a 1/2" with the standard tapered shaft. I didn't think it should need too much persuasion, but it seems to be welded firmly in place and before I get too creative, I thought I should ask for help. Thanks Guys


----------



## bradnailer (Nov 11, 2008)

Make sure there's not a screw up in the chuck holding it to the shaft.


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Reg,
If it is a morse taper, there should be a slot in the side of the quill when you extend it. Most drill presses come with a flat tapered key that you insert in the slot and give it a gentle tap with a hammer. Normally the chuck drops right out. 
Mike Hawkins:thumbsup:


----------



## Handyman (Jan 2, 2008)

Firehawkmph is right. You will have to pull the chuck down to find the slot Firehawkmph is talking about.


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Reg,
Assuming you find you have the slot in your quill, if you don't have the key that should have come with the drill press, you can make one easily out of a piece of flat stock. Just start with a piece slightly smaller than the slot and grind a taper over 1 1/2-2" length. You want it to look like a one-sided wedge when looking at the piece of flat stock from the side. The small end has to be able to fit in the slot in the quill and fit in the space between the top of your drill chuck and the top of the slot (the part you can actually see through.). Give it a little tap and the chuck should fall right out. Don't forget to catch it. When you go to put it back in, I usually slide it in and give it a little rap on the bottom of the chuck with a rubber mallet.
Mike Hawkins:bangin:


----------



## Reg Orchard (Sep 27, 2008)

Thanks guys..........I didn't notice any slot in the quill Mike, but I better take a closer look. (I was goin' a bit too fast!). I"ll get back if things don't work out. For now though............thanks again guys!

Reg :thumbsup:


----------

